# Treestand



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is my first year bowhunting, I just bought a climber and I was wondering if you usually stand up to shoot or stay sitting down.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its all personal preference, and sometimes necessity. I personally have never shot a deer sitting down, from a stand anyway. I much rather prefer to stand up and shoot.


----------



## mrscope (Aug 20, 2010)

Stand up! What stand did you get?


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Just since it is my first year I just bought this http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=674534


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're going to have to stand up to shoot from that stand. It is more for a gun hunter, because it has that bar to enclose you. You def won't be able to shoot out in front of you without standing up. Left yes, right, maybe....


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a decent tree a climber stand would work on around here. Where do you hunt at? I'm getting lazy and buying more ladder stands.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am hunting in the oaks and maples but there's really no branches so its easy.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's in wisconsin. Way different than ND...


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hmmm....ok sure I didn't know trees were different but if that sums it up without me trying to explain what I'm hunting in like a idiot sure, I'm in Wisconsin lol


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

t.crawford714 said:


> Hmmm....ok sure I didn't know trees were different but if that sums it up without me trying to explain what I'm hunting in like a idiot sure, I'm in Wisconsin lol


Our Oaks, cottonwoods, poplars, maples all have branches it seems like that start 7-8' or lower off the ground. Could be a density thing though...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The woods in Wisconsin are very different than most of the woods around here. It seems like none of the trees out here are climber friendly. And from what I've seen from wisconsin, you can get 40 feet up in every tree. Same thing w/ Ohio.


----------

